# Win Server 2003: GPO update liefert Fehler 1053 zurück



## dieHeldin (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Windows Server 2003 ein Active Directory eingerichtet und meine Client Computer von "Computer" in die neue OU "Test" verschoben und für die OU "Test" eine GPO erstellt. Leider kann ich die Policy nicht updaten. Wenn ich auf einen meiner Clients "gpupdate /force" eingeben und neu starte, dann steht im Eventlog der Fehler 1053: Windows cannnot determine the user or computer name. (The specified domain does either not exist or could not be contacted.) Group Policy processing aborted.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

lg
Renate


----------



## gorim (3. Februar 2007)

Schau bei http://www.eventid.net nach. Dort den Fehler 1053 eingeben. Dort gibt es jede Menge Kommentare dazu.

bis dann
gorim


----------

